# Some carbon



## crrl (Mar 30, 2019)

Left to right,
Toyama 240 gyuto
Akebono 240 gyuto
Toyama 300 suji
Hinoura 180 hakata
Kashima 180 gyuto
Mazaki 180 petty
Mazaki 210 gyuto
Kurosaki 120 petty
Mizuno 210 gyuto
Hinoura 240 gyuto
Dalman 240 gyuto

Top
Hinoura 270 suji
Yoshikane 180 nakiri


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 30, 2019)

Very nicely curated line up!

Could you share some impressions of the different makers in each type/size?


----------



## crrl (Mar 31, 2019)

As I’m not doing this professionally, and enjoy improving my sharpening, I don’t bother too much about retention and ease of use in prepping a ton of stuff.

I’ll start with the 240’s

240 gyutos
For the most part I’m using the Dalman and Toyama as I find these most fun to use. They have a bit of height, thin behind the edge and some, but not too much, weight to them. They feel good in hand and I enjoy using them for most of the tasks I’m doing.

When it comes to straight ease of use and cutting the Hinoura takes the lead. It’s also a bit nimbler then the first two. But there is something, but I can’t put my finger on it, that make me reach for the other ones more often.

The Akebono is a runner up, a good cutter - but me and the pretty heavy and pretty big ebony handle is not friends. It looks nice and is well done but not for me. 

210 gyutos
Mazaki is one of the older models, think it’s has been thicker but was regrinded before it was sold - looks that way one the kanji. Anyhow it cuts really well, is easy to sharpen and I like the hand polished kasumi.

Mizuno is good for those quick little tasks, almost like a big petty. I regret that I didn’t get a 240 instead - as I usually go to the 180 Mazaki petty when I want something smaller. But it do see quite a bit of salsa / guacamole action.

Sujis
The Hinoura 270 suji was actually the first Japanese knife I bought, and thought by that time it would be the only one. It’s pretty low which I’ve liked for cutting sashimi / nigiri sized bites - feels like I have better control over what I’m doing. As with the Hinoura gyuto this thing is sharp and cuts really well. Pretty much no fuzz.

The main reason I got the Toyama 300, besides wanting to try more Toyamas, was that I didn’t like how the Hinoura cut maki rolls. Either it’s just a length thing or it could have with it being low and quite thick at the spine - or maybe it’s just technique.


----------

